# Buying a MP3 player



## playallday (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm getting a MP3 player for someone else as a gift.  It needs to be at least 4GB, have a screen and be cheap.  It's only going to be used for audiobooks.

Right now I'm thinking this one.  I'd like it to be a bit cheaper though.

What do you think?  I'm going to be ordering it soon (like, a few hours soon) so any helpful words would be nice!


----------



## yobemal (Nov 3, 2009)

buy a DSi


----------



## Danny600kill (Nov 3, 2009)

The one you linked to on Dx looks great, especially for that price.

If you live near some supermarkets and places like those they normally sell mp3/mp4 players for cheap im all different shapes sizes. If i were you i would just have a quick look around some local shops. If not and you would prefer to order than i would definitely say the one you chose is good

Hope you get a good one

Edit: Yobemal i dont think thats what he was looking for ( As im sure he wants something good ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   J/k

Edit2: Theres a few other on Dx 
Link1 < Like the once you linked to 
Link2 < bit more expensive but basically a ipod copy and is 8gb 
Link3 < this one is only 1gb but has an sd slot and is more of a multiple player as it has games and can read ebooks ect


----------



## playallday (Nov 3, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> be cheap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... I might go for it then.

I've looked around, but I haven't found anything better for the price as of yet.


----------



## bp2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

that one you linked from dealextreme im not tring to to be mean but my brother got that same exact one and it sucked the screen was delayed like 10 seconds and it just sucked!!!!! and if you notice the picture on the box is not the same player the one on the box is a shruck down ipod touch see how it has the round button on the buttom


----------



## Splych (Nov 3, 2009)

Dingoo


----------



## bp2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

This one is a little more but i had this before i got my ipod and it was really good 

http://www.amazon.com/Coby-Flash-Video-Pla...4676&sr=8-1


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 3, 2009)

get a sandisk sansa


----------



## playallday (Nov 3, 2009)

Guys, this really has to be about $30ish.  Not $100+.


----------



## airpirate545 (Nov 3, 2009)

Sansa Clip has excellent quality for its budget price.


----------



## playallday (Nov 5, 2009)

I ordered it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 5, 2009)

You ordered the Sansa Clip I hope and not that DX shit?

The Clip is easily the best budget MP3 player, and has amazing quality.


----------

